# 5 year old



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

My five year old seems to have urgency issues. Not a lot of D but sometimes she will have two BM's a day. She does complain it seems daily that her tummy hurts.Is this IBS?


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes it maybe that, though it could be many other things. Is it only very recently? If so maybe she's got the d side of a cold still lingering? Get your child properly checked out by a doctor as they will be able to diagnose it for sure and give you some advice on how to cure / control what ever you child has.Hope she turns out ok.


----------

